# First Competition



## ribmaster wannabe (Jun 27, 2007)

I am thinking about entering my first competition.  It is KCBS sanctioned.  It is a local small town festival.  Does anyone know if there is a standard for pricing, when selling products?
I just love the atmosphere of the competitions, so I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 27, 2007)

Sometimes the event rules & regs tell you about pricing your stuff. Our local BBQ Round-Up specifies they encourage everyone to have at least one item for $1, because the event sells Barbeque Taste Tickets @ $1 each. No cash between sellers and tasters, only tickets. Beyond that suggestion, pricing is up to the seller.


----------

